# Eclipse verwendete Klassen anzeigen



## freez (18. Sep 2012)

Hallo Community,

wie kann ich in Eclipse herausfinden, welche Klassen alles von meiner Klasse genutzt werden? Mir würde es reichen, wenn ich es auf das Projekt einschränken könnte, in dem meine Klasse liegt. Die Imports helfen mir erst mal auch nicht weiter, da sie mit "*" angegeben sind. Somit weiß ich nur die Packages, aber nicht die verwendeten Klassen.


----------



## Antoras (18. Sep 2012)

Rechtsklick auf das Symbol->References->Project.

EDIT: Verdammt, Fragestellung falsch verstanden. Ich weiß nicht ob das was du suchst eclipse schon von Haus aus kann. Hier hat jemand ein Plugin geschrieben, das die Funktionalität mitbringt. Aber keine Ahnung ob das was taugt.


----------



## freez (18. Sep 2012)

Danke. Das PlugIn läuft sogar unter Eclipse Indigo. Genau richtig.


----------

